# Is Uber in the Outer Banks?



## LedHed (Jul 23, 2015)

Planning a week in OBX next year. Does anyone know if there's an Uber presence in the summer? We're trying to decide where to stay and getting to/from the bars is going to be part of that decision.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Open the UberPAX app and you will know.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Google is your friend.

https://www.uber.com/cities/outer-banks-nc


----------

